# Scorpions in Japan?



## Arachno Kid (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey all I will be going to Japan soon and would like to take some pics or presents home with me from the trip. So The question is can people give me scientific names and locality data on some of them?

If you guys also know about any intresting true spiders,Centis,Ts,Praying mantis,walking sticks, or other predatory inverts PLEASE include them in your post




Please Respond.
Eli


----------



## Ryan C. (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Eli,

Theres three scorpion species found in Japan. 

_Lychas mucronatus_
_Mesobuthus martensii_
_Liocheles australasiae_

Dont have any info on exact localities though.


----------



## Arachno Kid (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Ryan , I cant wait till I get over there it will be awsome




Does anyone have any Idea on were they are located?


----------



## kahoy (Nov 12, 2006)

ill go with ryan. 

scorpionfauna,


----------



## musihuto (Nov 12, 2006)

l. mucronatus, eh?
i have a friend who's in japan right now...
how difficult do you expect it would be to bring some back (to canada)??

               cheers! 
                       - munis



kahoy said:


> ill go with ryan.
> 
> scorpionfauna,


----------



## pandinus (Nov 12, 2006)

all you had to do was use the search function.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=31545&highlight=scorpions+japan


----------



## Arachno Kid (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Pandinus that would of helped for knowing the species but I need locality data if anyone knows



Cheers
      Eli


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Nov 12, 2006)

wowo i i tried hunting in japanm. fpound tons of worms , gigantic ones, beetles... many! snakes... lizards... no scorpions :?


----------

